# Spec-V for Sale!!!!!!!



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

My Wife is going back to school so we need to sell her Spec-V.

It was the second one sold in Az, it's blue and has 6,100 miles on it. If you want pics let me know. The car is very nice. 

Give us a call at 480-357-9322.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This is already posted in the classifieds section. I understand that you want to get as much publicity as possible for your car, but I'm going to lock this thread. Those of you that are interested, call him, or e-mail him.

-Sam


----------

